# SE-II Exam Format



## MOOK (Jul 21, 2009)

1-In NCEES website, they referred to ASCE as one of the codes used in SE-II exam. Should I include supplement 2 with the ASCE? especially that there some changes in base shear calculations in supplement 2 (min Cs).

2- Are there only 2 building problems in the morning and 2 building problems afternoon? Is there any chance that there will be more than 2 building problems either in morning or afternoon session?


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 22, 2009)

Mook,

I wouldn't worry too much about the supplements for ASCE 7-05. You are right, there are some minor changes in them but they shouldn't really play out in your calculations as long as you site where you are getting all of your reasoning when doing a problem.

Also, you will be given 4 problems total. There will be a few sub-questions within each main question. I would recommend taking a look at the NCEES sample exam. It is the closest thing to the real exam.

I hope this helps!


----------



## McEngr (Jul 22, 2009)

kevo_55 said:


> Mook,
> I wouldn't worry too much about the supplements for ASCE 7-05. You are right, there are some minor changes in them but they shouldn't really play out in your calculations as long as you site where you are getting all of your reasoning when doing a problem.
> 
> Also, you will be given 4 problems total. There will be a few sub-questions within each main question. I would recommend taking a look at the NCEES sample exam. It is the closest thing to the real exam.
> ...


Does the new supplement to the ASCE have a 0.01* weight for the minimum seismic? Just curious as it's probably what will be in ASCE 7-08.


----------



## kevo_55 (Jul 22, 2009)

^^ Hmm, good question.

We only have ASCE 7-05 w/ supplement #1 at my work.


----------



## Jack1977 (Jul 22, 2009)

ASCE7-05 already has this 0.01 weight for seismic, see page 129 equation 12.8-5:

Cs shall not be less than

Cs=0.01 (12.8-5)


----------



## MOOK (Jul 22, 2009)

Thanks Kevo for your reply.

McEngr, is there ASCE-08?? never heared about it.

Actually in supplement two, they added additonal eqution for Cs min

Cs min = 0.044 * SDS * I ( It was already in IBC 2003 but it was removed from IBC 2006 and again it wasa added to IBC 2009)

Csmin = 0.01 (already in ASCE-05 as Jack 1977 said)


----------



## RMunozIII (Jul 23, 2009)

The next planned release for the ASCE 7 is in 2010 and the last release was in 2005.

ASCE 7-05 (current)

ASCE 7-10 (planned)


----------



## McEngr (Jul 23, 2009)

RMunozIII said:


> The next planned release for the ASCE 7 is in 2010 and the last release was in 2005.
> ASCE 7-05 (current)
> 
> ASCE 7-10 (planned)


Thanks RM, I'm sure glad that there are more participants in structural.


----------



## RMunozIII (Jul 23, 2009)

I try to drop in every once in awhile.


----------

